# Druids golf clothing



## Pjwgov (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi all, has anybody had any dealings with Druids golf? And if yes, what was it like? Thanks


----------



## slicer79 (Aug 14, 2020)

I haven’t yet bought any of their stuff but know many who have and the feedback is excellent.


----------



## BennyBoy85 (Aug 14, 2020)

Noticed they're also selling a push trolley for £99. 
Anybody got one? Seems a decent price.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 14, 2020)

BennyBoy85 said:



			Noticed they're also selling a push trolley for £99.
Anybody got one? Seems a decent price.
		
Click to expand...

I bought one a couple of months ago, but the older version for 60 quid. Pretty happy with it, does have a tendency to drift right but it is adjustable I've just never bothered. Folds down small and the wheels all pop off which makes it even easier to get in the boot.


----------



## Chico84 (Aug 14, 2020)

several times I’ve filled my ‘trolley’ with their special deals but never actually pulled the trigger. I saw the trolley too and thought it looked to be a sturdy bit of kit for the money.


----------



## The Fader (Aug 15, 2020)

I haven't but my son has  bought quite a few items.

Happy with quality. Customer service was good when the sizing needed changing.

Currently have a buy 3 get 2 free offer on.


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 15, 2020)

Playing The Queens this morning then The PGA this afternoon


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 15, 2020)

HankMarvin said:



			Playing The Queens this morning then The PGA this afternoon
		
Click to expand...

Wrong thread?  😂😂


----------



## Sekiro (Aug 15, 2020)

The £99 trolley looks great value, wonder how long you’d be waiting for delivery though...


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 15, 2020)

Sekiro said:



			The £99 trolley looks great value, wonder how long you’d be waiting for delivery though...
		
Click to expand...

About 3 days for mine, really couldn't fault the service.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 15, 2020)

What are the benefits of the Druid trolley.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 15, 2020)

Diamond said:



			What are the benefits of the Druid trolley.
		
Click to expand...

You can push your clubs around on wheels instead of having to carry them.


----------



## Sekiro (Aug 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			You can push your clubs around on wheels instead of having to carry them.
		
Click to expand...





I believe what makes it seem like a good deal is that’s it’s effectively a rebranded CaddyTek 3 at a fraction of the cost - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DSVVF7K/ref=dp_prsubs_3?th=1


----------



## geordiehallie (Aug 16, 2020)

Pjwgov said:



			Hi all, has anybody had any dealings with Druids golf? And if yes, what was it like? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Morning - sure have and I can only say their clothing line is great, i've taken advantage of some of the 'ambassador' deals recently. Good value, look smart but casual at the same time.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			You can push your clubs around on wheels instead of having to carry them.
		
Click to expand...

😂


----------



## Freewaytom (Aug 17, 2020)

I have a trolley that I pre-ordered from them which is excellent, however arrived without the cooler basket thingy which was quickly sent in the post, nice chap on the phone sorted it out. 

I also ordered a t-shirt and cap, which are good quality, I ordered a small t-shirt and isn't really small, not an athletic fit i suppose so is a little baggy but nice quality.


----------



## hairball_89 (Aug 17, 2020)

Freewaytom said:



*I have a trolley that I pre-ordered from them which is excellent,* however arrived without the cooler basket thingy which was quickly sent in the post, nice chap on the phone sorted it out.

I also ordered a t-shirt and cap, which are good quality, I ordered a small t-shirt and isn't really small, not an athletic fit i suppose so is a little baggy but nice quality.
		
Click to expand...

This is good news, I've got one on order now. Should arrive in the next few weeks. Like the look of some of the clothing but do find the camo stuff a bit OTT.


----------



## Nooney (Aug 12, 2021)

I ordered some golf shoes that came faulty so had to send them back at my cost , they don’t have a phone number and they take ages to respond to emails. I sent them back asking for a replacement pair over a week ago and have heard nothing. Really poor customer service so I won’t be ordering again which is a shame as the kit looks good.


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 13, 2021)

I've only brought the shirts and very good quality.
Quite a few on my Sunday group have druids gear. 

Customer service was very good when we ordered our tour shirts from them, they got one name wrong on the embroidery. Told to keep the shirt and a new one was sent out straight away.


----------



## Boomy (Aug 13, 2021)

Nooney said:



			I ordered some golf shoes that came faulty so had to send them back at my cost , they don’t have a phone number and they take ages to respond to emails. I sent them back asking for a replacement pair over a week ago and have heard nothing. Really poor customer service so I won’t be ordering again which is a shame as the kit looks good.
		
Click to expand...

If it’s a faulty item I’m pretty sure they should be covering the return cost?! 
I’m a bit frustrated about the slow customer service as well but they do email saying it’ll take a while to respond and they did eventually get back to me. 
It is a real shame the after sales customer service is so poor as I’d say it’ll be costing them a lot of customers.


----------



## YorkshireStu (Aug 13, 2021)

I got one of their ambassador packs and have been really impressed with the quality. Got a gilet, polo, pullover and a cap in their Black Friday deal last year. Delivery was fast as well. 

My next clothing purchase will be waterproofs so not sure if I’ll consider them or a more established name when it comes to waterproofing though.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 15, 2021)

My order arrived today, have to say the quality looks excellent, right up there with Footjoy and the other top brands.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 7, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			My order arrived today, have to say the quality looks excellent, right up there with Footjoy and the other top brands.
		
Click to expand...

How was the sizing ? Are they on the large side or bang on ?


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 7, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			How was the sizing ? Are they on the large side or bang on ?
		
Click to expand...

Bang on for me.


----------



## StevieT (Sep 7, 2021)

I bought a set of waterproofs from them a few weeks back. Couldn’t fault them at all. Quality gear at a good price. Delivery was quick too - I’ll be ordering from them again for sure.


----------



## Lump (Sep 7, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			How was the sizing ? Are they on the large side or bang on ?
		
Click to expand...

They are pretty good for general size. 
My only issue is consistency of size. Bought 5 shirts, 2 are perfect size and fit, 3 are a little snug. All the exact same size


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 7, 2021)

Lump said:



			They are pretty good for general size.
My only issue is consistency of size. Bought 5 shirts, 2 are perfect size and fit, 3 are a little snug. All the exact same size
		
Click to expand...

Cheers , I was looking at the ambassador deal


----------



## slicer79 (Sep 7, 2021)

Lump said:



			They are pretty good for general size.
My only issue is consistency of size. Bought 5 shirts, 2 are perfect size and fit, 3 are a little snug. All the exact same size
		
Click to expand...

I bought a polo, gillet and quarter zip all size large. The quarter zip I find much larger fit, almost like an XL so consistency of size an issue I feel too


----------



## Jon321 (Nov 5, 2021)

Just been looking at their deals. 
Can anyone comment of sizes compared to under armour or footjoy. 
I’m a L in under armour shirts and an XL in footjoy so not sure which to go with.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 5, 2021)

Jon321 said:



			Just been looking at their deals. 
Can anyone comment of sizes compared to under armour or footjoy. 
I’m a L in under armour shirts and an XL in footjoy so not sure which to go with.
		
Click to expand...

Polo wise they are tight imo. 

Jackets wise they fit true to size. 

I’d follow the XL as they feel exactly the same as FJ TO me size wise


----------



## Jon321 (Nov 6, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			Polo wise they are tight imo.

Jackets wise they fit true to size.

I’d follow the XL as they feel exactly the same as FJ TO me size wise
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, cheers. Think I’ll give them a go.


----------



## TigerBear (Nov 6, 2021)

Sekiro said:



View attachment 32052


I believe what makes it seem like a good deal is that’s it’s effectively a rebranded CaddyTek 3 at a fraction of the cost - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DSVVF7K/ref=dp_prsubs_3?th=1

Click to expand...

Does anyone know of the caddytek or the druid equivalent if the basket at the bottom with the built in cooler. Is that removable?


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 6, 2021)

Another in the impressed with Druids column here. Excellent quality stuff.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 23, 2021)

Anyone tried their shoes? Any good? 

Any comments on sizing, particularly for wider feet?


----------



## Boomy (Nov 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone tried their shoes? Any good?

Any comments on sizing, particularly for wider feet?
		
Click to expand...

The only thing I now know for sure about Druids Golf stuff is that if there is any potential risk of you needing to exchange or return something don’t take the risk in buying it! Their customer service is dreadful, it took 7 weeks for them sort a simple return and in the end I took stuff I didn’t even want just to get something for my money. Absolutely dire.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2021)

Boomy said:



			The only thing I now know for sure about Druids Golf stuff is that if there is any potential risk of you needing to exchange or return something don’t take the risk in buying it! Their customer service is dreadful, it took 7 weeks for them sort a simple return and in the end I took stuff I didn’t even want just to get something for my money. Absolutely dire.
		
Click to expand...

I concur. Ordered a jacket and their large was like Billy Smart's big top on me. Mahoooosive so tried to return. Not quite 7 weeks to resolve but painful and put me off ordering anything else


----------



## bignev (Nov 24, 2021)

Pjwgov said:



			Hi all, has anybody had any dealings with Druids golf? And if yes, what was it like? Thanks
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bignev (Nov 24, 2021)

Pjwgov said:



			Hi all, has anybody had any dealings with Druids golf? And if yes, what was it like? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Yup got the trolly about 6 months ago and love it.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 24, 2021)

Black friday sales are usually good!


----------



## Crow (Nov 24, 2021)

I always knew that allowing hoodies on the course was a mistake, look where it's led to now.

(And I don't think much of his grip either.)


----------



## Aztecs27 (Nov 25, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Black friday sales are usually good!
		
Click to expand...

Some of the bits they have on there this morning are well priced. I have a jacket and a full-zip mid-layer. I wear the jacket most days when it's not cold enough for a big coat. Great bit of kit. 

Also had zero issues with returns. Sent back a slightly errr tight jacket and received a replacement within a few days. Bosh.


----------



## peld (Nov 25, 2021)

sale was a let down - half the items had sold out by the time i went to pay, and aside from or two "teaser" items they are just about the same as County Golf anyway.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 25, 2021)

peld said:



			sale was a let down - half the items had sold out by the time i went to pay, and aside from or two "teaser" items they are just about the same as County Golf anyway.
		
Click to expand...

 Agreed, prices seemed about the same as the countless other "sales" they have throughout the year.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 25, 2021)

Just bought a polo shirt for £14 and a quilted jacket for £28. Pretty good sale prices imo.

Only slight worry is the polo shirt in terms of sizing. I have gone up a size as a few here suggested they can be a tight fit. It will either be comfy or a tent .


----------



## peld (Nov 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just bought a polo shirt for £14 and a quilted jacket for £28. Pretty good sale prices imo.
		
Click to expand...

that's nothing special - County Golf are those prices most of the year


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just bought a polo shirt for £14 and a quilted jacket for £28. Pretty good sale prices imo.

Only slight worry is the polo shirt in terms of sizing. I have gone up a size as a few here suggested they can be a tight fit. It will either be comfy or a tent .
		
Click to expand...

I'm trying to get the 'size guide' up to see the measurements but it won't load for some reason, so it's a guessing game.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 25, 2021)

peld said:



			that's nothing special - County Golf are those prices most of the year
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a 4XL though. I do get the County Golf emails but the sizing is a bit bonkers and the real cheap stuff is pretty horrible. I like the quality of the Druids gear I have had so far and so I am very happy with that pricing. I've been following them for a while so I know those prices are good as well, not inflated and then reduced.


----------



## TigerBear (Nov 25, 2021)

Says enter password but no option of setting one up?

No response from the Online chat function. Great lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'm trying to get the 'size guide' up to see the measurements but it won't load for some reason, so it's a guessing game. 

Click to expand...

I have a hoodie from them in a large and I would class it as an athletic fit. It is a smashing fit but there is no spare. Large is usually a little baggy on me but I hate tight fitting clothes so I usually go up a little. For my polo I have gone XL as the comments on here suggest that is also snug and I really don't want tight with that. When it comes in I'll post what the sizing is like but that wont help for this sale I'm afraid.


----------



## IainP (Nov 25, 2021)

Surprised you guys have been on,  have had site can't be reached since 9


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I have a hoodie from them in a large and I would class it as an athletic fit. It is a smashing fit but there is no spare. Large is usually a little baggy on me but I hate tight fitting clothes so I usually go up a little. For my polo I have gone XL as the comments on here suggest that is also snug and I really don't want tight with that. When it comes in I'll post what the sizing is like but that wont help for this sale I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, it'd be alright if the measurements tabbed actually worked. I tend to get a medium regardless but I know 40 inch is on the snug side and 43 is bit baggy. One of the things I like about County Golf is that it always has the measurements clearly visible. Mediums always seem to vary between 40 and 43!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Cheers, it'd be alright if the measurements tabbed actually worked. I tend to get a medium regardless but I know 40 inch is on the snug side and 43 is bit baggy. One of the things I like about County Golf is that it always has the measurements clearly visible. Mediums always seem to vary between 40 and 43!
		
Click to expand...

I'm worried I'm going to be in a tent now . It looks like a L will fit you.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm worried I'm going to be in a tent now . It looks like a L will fit you.





Click to expand...

Wow, that is on the small side. Thanks for that. Not very helpful from them though really. Medium is 38-41, 41 would be great, whereas 38 would be very tight! I don't think I'll bother with them. Cheers.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 25, 2021)

Advertised the hoodies at 5.99..

The white hoodie in XL was the only 5.99 one

No buy from me today after all!!


----------



## abjectplop (Nov 25, 2021)

TigerBear said:



			Says enter password but no option of setting one up?

No response from the Online chat function. Great lol
		
Click to expand...

Password is BREAKTHEBANK


----------



## Neilds (Nov 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Wow, that is on the small side. Thanks for that. Not very helpful from them though really. Medium is 38-41, 41 would be great, whereas 38 would be very tight! I don't think I'll bother with them. Cheers. 

Click to expand...

I wish sites would give stomach measurements as mine is much bigger than my chest!!!!!🤪


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 25, 2021)

After me slagging off the prices earlier I went back and ended up with a polo and sleeveless 1/4 zip.

Missus is going to kill me, especially when the UA trousers arrive tomorrow as well.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 25, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			After me slagging off the prices earlier I went back and ended up with a polo and sleeveless 1/4 zip.

Missus is going to kill me, especially when the UA trousers arrive tomorrow as well.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, to be fair I've changed my mind and I'm going for it now. Only 14 quid for the polo is pretty decent.   I've been looking for a long-sleeved ladies polo for my wife as well and they have a nice one for 20 quid.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Nov 25, 2021)

TigerBear said:



			Says enter password but no option of setting one up?

No response from the Online chat function. Great lol
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you can sign up to the early access now (as Black Friday not officially until tomorrow)...but if you had the *PASSWORD* you might *BREAKTHEBANK *anyway...if you catch my drift


----------



## Charlatan30 (Nov 25, 2021)

Has anyone had any experience of their trollies? They seem reasonably priced


----------



## hairball_89 (Nov 25, 2021)

Charlatan30 said:



			Has anyone had any experience of their trollies? They seem reasonably priced
		
Click to expand...

Yup, it's great. Very very happy with mine. had it about 18 months, no issues at all.


----------



## chico (Nov 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm not a 4XL though. I do get the County Golf emails but the sizing is a bit bonkers and the real cheap stuff is pretty horrible. I like the quality of the Druids gear I have had so far and so I am very happy with that pricing. I've been following them for a while so I know those prices are good as well, not inflated and then reduced.
		
Click to expand...

I get loads of stuff from County golf and I'm not 4XL either. I agree the availability can be a bit erratic but usually they have quite a good selection at good prices IMO.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 25, 2021)

chico said:



			I get loads of stuff from County golf and I'm not 4XL either. I agree the availability can be a bit erratic but usually they have quite a good selection at good prices IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it was a slightly flippant reply. I have bought from them before but they are the ultimate outlet shop. Can be great, can be nothing. Certainly one to keep an eye out for though.


----------



## Brads (Nov 25, 2021)

See they had a mid layer for £19.99
Looked great till they wanted a tenner postage.
Especially as they are just along the road from me.
Won’t bother.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 25, 2021)

Brads said:



			See they had a mid layer for £19.99
Looked great till they wanted a tenner postage.
Especially as they are just along the road from me.
Won’t bother.
		
Click to expand...

Was that the only option? I paid £3.99 postage. Coming slowly but I'm in no rush.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 25, 2021)

Pjwgov said:



			Hi all, has anybody had any dealings with Druids golf? And if yes, what was it like? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Great company and great value . Alota guys i know have their stuff . Great quality and value


----------



## chico (Nov 27, 2021)

Brads said:



			See they had a mid layer for £19.99
Looked great till they wanted a tenner postage.
Especially as they are just along the road from me.
Won’t bother.
		
Click to expand...

Just noticed the same myself, refused to order on principle. It doesn't cost them 9.99 to send it out, they just want people to increase their order to £99 for free postage.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 27, 2021)

Only one grouse as my order hasn't arrived yet so I cant judge the quality. 

I ordered as soon as the pre sale opened, on the assumption that they were the best prices, but since ordering the prices have reduced, the shoes I ordered are now £5 cheaper and other items have dropped too. I quite get that certain items may not be available later on, but it certainly would have paid to wait


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 27, 2021)

My lad has a few things from them and likes the quality. He ordered a couple of items in the Black Friday sale at silly prices, I've ordered a couple of items too, the prices were very decent, haven't received yet so can't comment on the quality


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 27, 2021)

Just ordered a hybrid jacket. £18 delivered.

Even if it’s not great, It will do for walking the dog.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 29, 2021)

chico said:



			Just noticed the same myself, refused to order on principle. It doesn't cost them 9.99 to send it out, they just want people to increase their order to £99 for free postage.
		
Click to expand...

Is this dependant on where you're based or the size of the order? I ordered a couple of things on Thursday but my postage was only £4.


----------



## Brads (Nov 29, 2021)

Nope £9.99 flat rate.


----------



## peld (Nov 29, 2021)

The postage has put me off ordering before, and really p*sses me off as I could walk to their warehouse


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 29, 2021)

Brads said:



			Nope £9.99 flat rate.
		
Click to expand...

Postage was £4 for my hoodie? Weird that youre getting a flat rate


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 29, 2021)

peld said:



			The postage has put me off ordering before, and really p*sses me off as I could walk to their warehouse
		
Click to expand...

No factory shop or equivalent then? Online only?


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 29, 2021)

£4 quid postage here as well


----------



## chico (Nov 29, 2021)

Checked on two different days on different items and both times postage was going to be 9.99. Once on shoes and once on a midlayer. 
I don't know if they do a deal if you have used them previously. But to be honest I can get the equivalent elsewhere for the same price without the ridiculous postage costs, so its a no to Druids Golf from me.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 29, 2021)

chico said:



			Checked on two different days on different items and both times postage was going to be 9.99. Once on shoes and once on a midlayer.
*I don't know if they do a deal if you have used them previously*. But to be honest I can get the equivalent elsewhere for the same price without the ridiculous postage costs, so its a no to Druids Golf from me.
		
Click to expand...

That's not it for me, this is my first order and it was £4 postage. I didn't do anything special for it.


----------



## chico (Nov 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That's not it for me, this is my first order and it was £4 postage. I didn't do anything special for it.
		
Click to expand...

In that case I have no idea, but as I said previously they're not the only supplier so I'll buy elsewhere.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 30, 2021)

The email telling my order was confirmed, doesn't list the items or total. I ordered as a guest so can't log in to check, however, the fee I paid would indicate that I paid £9.99 for postage


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2021)

I spent just over the £100 so no postage for me. I did read reviews on them later and they weren't all very complimentary


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 30, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			The email telling my order was confirmed, doesn't list the items or total. I ordered as a guest so can't log in to check, however, the fee I paid would indicate that I paid £9.99 for postage
		
Click to expand...

Signed up and logged in, order listed, £3.99 shipping.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 30, 2021)

Took delivery of my Druids hoodie last night!

Fits nice and will get a lot of use over the winter!


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 1, 2021)

My clima hybrid jacket turned up today. Glad I only paid £18.99 delivered. I’d be very disappointed if I had paid full price. 

I don’t know where they get their sizing from, but the large I got is massive.

It’s a bit thin on the padded section, and see through on the arms. I can’t see how it would retain much warmth.


----------



## babylonsinger (Dec 1, 2021)

Found the sale last week pretty underwhelming - particularly in light of the relentless emails and texts plugging it. 

Did buy a gilet and a £1 hat (postage was £4 for me) which were both decent for what I paid. No chance I would pay full price for them but they appear to be a golfing Domino's where it is almost impossible to pay full price given the frequency of their sales and offers.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 2, 2021)

My order arrived today. The pink polo is a bit brighter than it looked on the website.  I like the material though. Minor bugbear, it said 12% Spandex on the site but 5% Spandex on the label. Doesn't really matter though, the material is soft and stretchy like I wanted, and the sizing is absolutely fine for a medium.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 3, 2021)

Got my stuff yesterday. No complaints, the three shirts are definitely summer only, the mid layer is similar to every other one I've seen in the pro shops and the shoes fit well, and are well made (as far as I can see) not a bad buy for £109


----------



## peld (Dec 3, 2021)

mine just arrived earlier.
sizing was odd - jacket was a nice fit, one midlayer was a good fit but then another was a but snug (I am carrying a bit of insulation at the moment tbf)


----------



## Brads (Dec 3, 2021)

Hmm same

Ultra knit size medium was perfect, clima jacket was baggy as heel and the neck was massive. It'll have to go back.
Be easier if  I could rock up to the newbridge site and exchange it mind.
Trousers and shorts are lovely
Not sure they do exchanges though ! Hope they do as having to buy at the increased price would be a bit much.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 5, 2021)

My stuff arrived today. The polo shirt large was a true size, similar to other brands. No worries there.

The hybrid was a medium but I would agree with @BiMGuy in that it is more large than medium, it isn't for me but I did try it on. I don't know if that is so you can fit other layers underneath or whether the sizing is just a bit off? I'd agree on the warmth aspect as well. I'm not sure it will do the job hoped for. Slightly disappointed in this but hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 6, 2021)

My gear arrived on Saturday, not quite the 48 hour shipping notified, having been dispatched on Tuesday.
As mentioned by Chrisd, the shirt is summer use only, a bit on the thin side. The fleece mid layer I bough is quite nice, warm enough. I did take my lad's advice and ordered a size down (medium - I'm 6'2" and usually wear large), and the fit's perfect for both items. The only downside with the fleece, is that I've now worn it twice, and the inside of the neck has pilled at a level I wouldn't have expected for a couple of months. I'd be disappointed if I'd paid full price for the two items, but given the price I did pay, I'd say the value is about right.


----------



## Fungi (Aug 21, 2022)

Pjwgov said:



			Hi all, has anybody had any dealings with Druids golf? And if yes, what was it like? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

The hype comes from mass solicitation and promotion.   Its the calssic "made in china" quality.  Customer service is non existent and they won't stop spamming my email.

Worst company imaginable.


----------



## Fabia999 (Aug 22, 2022)

If you buy from Druid golf and they don't have a sale on then wait. It'll only be about 20 minutes before another *"OUR BIGGEST SALE EVER"* is out.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 22, 2022)

The stuff I bought is still decent, fits well and was a reasonable price. I do get really pee'd off with their constant text messages despite asking them to stop. It seems you can't buy from them without giving authority to text and email


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 22, 2022)

Fabia999 said:



			If you buy from Druid golf and they don't have a sale on then wait. It'll only be about 20 minutes before another *"OUR BIGGEST SALE EVER"* is out.
		
Click to expand...

The DFS of the golf world. 😄 Yeah, I have a couple of their polos from when they were knocked down to £15 ish. They're decent and all but I wouldn't be paying £45 for them or whatever the imagined full price was.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2022)

Update - after a handful of washes the Druids writing has peeled off. Just to reiterate - don't pay the supposed 'full price'.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Update - after a handful of washes the Druids writing has peeled off. Just to reiterate - don't pay the supposed 'full price'. 

Click to expand...

That's unfortunate. I've only had one of the climb jackets, one of the mid-layer full zip tops and trousers - all of which have stood the test of time (over 12 months) with multiple washes.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			That's unfortunate. I've only had one of the climb jackets, one of the mid-layer full zip tops and trousers - all of which have stood the test of time (over 12 months) with multiple washes.
		
Click to expand...

I've peeled what was left of those silver letters off and it doesn't look horrendous or anything. I'll just wear this top when I'm playing nine holes with the wife as opposed to proper rounds.   My other Druids polo is a flowery design which genuinely seems to be of slightly better quality, the collar is a bit stiffer and so on. Obviously a bit of variance even within the same brand.


----------



## OntheteeGavin (Aug 24, 2022)

For what you pay it can't be beaten, imo.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 5, 2022)

Got a whole load of stuff for my birthday - I must say, the trousers are probably the best golf trousers I've owned! Insane comfort


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 5, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Got a whole load of stuff for my birthday - I must say, the trousers are probably the best golf trousers I've owned! Insane comfort
		
Click to expand...

If they could get a handle on quality control and size consistency then I would be using them regularly. I have a polo shirt and a hoodie from them and I love them. Both great quality, wash well, no deterioration. I bought my son one of the thermal jacket type things and it was disappointing. Others on here have had ups and downs on sizing which have made me wary since. 

When they are good, they are very good and great value.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 5, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Got a whole load of stuff for my birthday - I must say, the trousers are probably the best golf trousers I've owned! Insane comfort
		
Click to expand...

they're lovely aren't they! I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Jensen (Oct 5, 2022)

The writing on one of my polo tops is starting to peel off. It’s only been washed a handful of times.
The polos aren’t breathable either.
I don’t think I’ll be buying from them in the future


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2022)

Jensen said:



*The writing on one of my polo tops is starting to peel off. It’s only been washed a handful of times.*
The polos aren’t breathable either.
I don’t think I’ll be buying from them in the future
		
Click to expand...

Yes, same as I mentioned in post 96. As I said below that post though, they've all completely peeled off so it doesn't look that bad now, just looks like the letters are written in a darker shade. My mate's just bought some stuff from them so I warned him that might happen.

I wouldn't say they're not breathable though, I love the polyester/spandex material.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Oct 5, 2022)

I've suggested the wife buys me some Druids gear as it's my birthday in a few weeks, but, County Golf is a few minutes away, I could pop down there and get some cheap gear, and probably try it for size as well.


Be interested to hear peoples views on which would be the better option, after 3 years in Spain, my winter kit is non existent so definitley need to get prepped.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			I've suggested the wife buys me some Druids gear as it's my birthday in a few weeks, but, County Golf is a few minutes away, I could pop down there and get some cheap gear, and probably try it for size as well.


Be interested to hear peoples views on which would be the better option, after 3 years in Spain, my winter kit is non existent so definitley need to get prepped.
		
Click to expand...

I get about 80% of my golf clothes from County Golf. They've always got good brands on sale. Would avoid the cheapest stuff like your Ben Hogans and whatnot though. But you can get Under Armour, Callaway, Adidas and so on for 20-30 quid a lot of the time. I have a couple of Cutter & Buck bits which are surprisingly decent as well.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 10, 2022)

Another update - after singing the praises of my new trousers - they are actually starting to fray around the pockets - and I've worn them twice...

Will be sticking to County Golf for trousers in future!


----------

